# Cleaning zinc jar lid



## rwmarler (Sep 1, 2005)

What is the best method for cleaning zinc mason jar lids? I can just barely see the punch stamped label "Ball" on top and could make it worse by improper cleaning methods.


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 3, 2005)

I have always wondered that too but never found a way to clean them. I have thought about polishing them with a buffing wheel but I wait to see what others have to say.

 ~~Tom


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2005)

Good clean Olive oil is the best thing to clean most non-ferrous metals with,  just soak it for ages and lightly scrub it.  Sometimes (most times) it works, sometimes not but it won't do any damage to the metal.


----------

